# Bianchi RC Carbon seatpost



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I purchased an RC seatpost directly from the Bianchi website to put on my Sempre I am building as it was listed as only 190gms. When it come in I was surprised on how heavy it felt and thought that it sure did not feel like 190gms. I found a scale to weigh it and it was over 277gms! I sent Bianchi a note on the web site and await a response. I can understand a few grams here and there but that difference is unacceptable. Anyone else checked the weight of their RC seatpost?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I guess the stated weight is for a 27.2mm version of the post.
277g for a 31.8 (?) post is not bad at all.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

It is 31.8 but that is the only size you can buy the post and 190 is the weigh listed. I have an Easton EC 70 that I was replacing and it is only 225gm.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Started the build, still have to run all my cables.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude you have the cleanest garbage cans in the world!

Love the bikes, very nice sir.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Dude you have the cleanest garbage cans in the world!

Love the bikes, very nice sir.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Decided to use the post anyway, zero degree would not work right.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Called Bianchi today and they stated that the web site was wrong on the weight and they were going to correct. I had already used the post so they did agree to give me back a little credit. Nice gesture. I will probably shop for another post to save another 100 grams or so.

By the way, we keep the garbage cans in the garage due to the homeowners association rules, the remain pretty clean so no big deal. Thanks for noticing. Ha.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

The 3 T Doric Team Carbon Post I am planning to put on my Infinito is listed at 207 g if that helps you with the decision of a new post?


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I just put the easton back on and will ride it for a while and see how it goes, I will be shopping in the mean time. Anyone interested in my RC post?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

KM1.8T said:


> Anyone interested in my RC post?


does the rest of your sempre come with the RC post? you have a really sweet ride there... very envious!


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I love my Fizik Cyrano seatpost that I have on my Infinito. It's a great post. Mine is alloy, but the carbon one should put you ride around the weight you're looking for.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This RC post will also fit an Infinito, Via Nirone 7, or a HoC 928 SL (non-IASP). Among others.

I'm pleased with my Campagnolo Record post, so I'll pass. If I was to change I'd choose the 3T Palladio LTD.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Had to put the post back on the bike, was unable to make the zero degree post work. I will just live with it for a while. I guess I should not be such a weight weenie. I did just added some supper record brakes to that makes up for the post.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

kbwh said:


> This RC post will also fit an Infinito, Via Nirone 7, or a HoC 928 SL (non-IASP). Among others.
> 
> I'm pleased with my Campagnolo Record post, so I'll pass. If I was to change I'd choose the 3T Palladio LTD.


Hey Kbwh,
I didn't know about the Palladio so I thought I would check it out. It looks like a nice post but acording to the 3 T site heavier (204g) than both the Doric (straight) or Dorico (setback) Team posts which I believe are in the 170's g range. Do you know what the differences are between the Palladio and the Doric other than weight? Thanks for the insight!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The difference between the Diorico and the Palladio is the clamping mechanism. Here is a video showing the Palladio:






A bit tedious to dial in, and can only be used with saddles that have standard 7mm round rails, but the saddle won't go anywhere unintended.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the difference between the two saddles. The installation video is a nice bonus too!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thnks for the video, I will have to look into the 3t post.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Ordered a Fizik Cyrano carbon post for the Sempre. I was having issues with getting the RC post the correct level as it has a one bolt adjustment, can not get the saddle level due the indents in the post clamp. I am pretty sure the post is a rebadged FSA post for bianchi. We will see how it goes.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

KM1.8T said:


> Ordered a Fizik Cyrano carbon post for the Sempre. I was having issues with getting the RC post the correct level as it has a one bolt adjustment, can not get the saddle level due the indents in the post clamp. I am pretty sure the post is a rebadged FSA post for bianchi. We will see how it goes.


The Fizik seatpost is by far my favourite post. Adjustment is easy & secure, and the look of the post should suit your Sempre quite well. It looks perfect on my Infinito.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Went with the Fizik Post. Anyone interested in the RC post? $50 shipped to you.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

KMT - Very nice! What computer are you using on that?


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I am using a Garmin 705. Thanks


----------

